# Step-by-step table saw jigs?



## sukkaFOO (Sep 6, 2007)

Hope this is the right place for this:

I'm looking for step-by-step plans for making various basic jigs. I am a total noob so I don't need anything fancy. Something for making clean miter joints, something for making tapered cuts, and something for making rounded ends will do. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

You are "a total noob" and already you only have 9 fingers?  

You don't believe in wasting time eh? :laughing:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Check out this guys site Joe Lyddon, a member here. http://www.woodworkstuff.net/ ....that should keep you busy for awhile. :laughing: He has a whole section of links detailing the kinda stuff you are asking about. I am not a _total_ noob and I still pick up a trick or 2 on Joe's site.


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Another good site is this one
http://www.cianperez.com/Wood/WoodDocs/Wood_How_To_Power/POWER_INDEX_How_To.htm

niki


----------



## sukkaFOO (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

One thing I didn't find on those pages: How does one go about making nicely rounded edges? Just use a long file and eye-ball it? I'm making a jewelry box and I want the top to be rounded on all edges, but they don't all turn out very uniform.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

sukkaFOO said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> One thing I didn't find on those pages: How does one go about making nicely rounded edges? Just use a long file and eye-ball it? I'm making a jewelry box and I want the top to be rounded on all edges, but they don't all turn out very uniform.


One goes to the local community center to take a woodwork coarse before one loses a finger.

BTW...use a router to round over edges.

No, really...be safe.:thumbsup:


----------



## sukkaFOO (Sep 6, 2007)

Laff, I have all my digits, I just thought it was something clever for a woodworking novice to have as a title 

Oh, and I took shop in high school... a decade ago. :-/ Since then I've just sort of tinkered around making simple things for my self. Now I make custom arcade controls, mostly. But I'm trying to make better looking control panels now. Simple box type isn't as impressive as it once was.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh yeah, but I was commenting on the fact that you alluded that you didn't know how to put a round over on a project. After all...you did say you were a noob!!! 

Sorry my bad.


----------



## oniram (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10988&filter=router%20book


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Cross cut sled would be the first choice for me.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

I went to a millwork shop and for a few bucks they made me a jig out of 3/4" MDF with four differnt radius corners. Works really well because they can cut it with their CNC and it comes out perfect every time.
And I would have to agree with corndog, a cross cut sled comes in handy if you don't have a miter saw.


----------

